# Earthquake Chainsaw



## Bruce 46 (Jul 25, 2010)

Does anyone know who makes the Earthquake Chainsaws that they recently started selling at Tractor Supply? They kinda look like Husky chainsaws, whick they also sell at TSC.


----------



## vincem77 (Jul 25, 2010)

I believe they are a product of China.


----------



## Zombiechopper (Jul 25, 2010)

Made in china garbage. 

I have an Earthquake rototiller. It was CHEAP and it shows. A wild thing would be better money spent. For example, my tiller has a "torch" china brand plug that can't be crossed to any known quality plug. Its just cheap all teh way in every way


----------



## cpr (Jul 25, 2010)

I have an Earthquake post hole auger. Tecumseh engine. Works ok. That's as ringing of an endorsement as I'll give.


----------



## Zombiechopper (Jul 25, 2010)

mine is a "viper" brand engine. 

never heard of it? nobody has....


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Jul 25, 2010)

Junk. All of it is junk.


----------



## discounthunter (Jul 25, 2010)

Zombiechopper said:


> mine is a "viper" brand engine.
> 
> never heard of it? nobody has....



but at least it has the "cool" name factor! "torch" spark plug, "earthquake" tiller, "viper" engine! cool man,very cool.


----------



## Zombiechopper (Jul 25, 2010)

discounthunter said:


> but at least it has the "cool" name factor! "torch" spark plug, "earthquake" tiller, "viper" engine! cool man,very cool.



kill switch works every third time

the real bummer about the "Torch" plug is they wrote BM6A on it. NGK makes a BM6A so that should be easy right? Well, they are two different lengths. 

I need to go match it up to something and take a wild guess at a heat range. 43cc 2 stroke. Does not rev real high.


----------



## Edge & Engine (Jul 26, 2010)

Zombiechopper said:


> kill switch works every third time
> 
> the real bummer about the "Torch" plug is they wrote BM6A on it. NGK makes a BM6A so that should be easy right? Well, they are two different lengths.
> 
> I need to go match it up to something and take a wild guess at a heat range. 43cc 2 stroke. Does not rev real high.



BM6A works fine as a replacement. Have done that many times. The Torch is junk.


----------



## nmurph (Jul 26, 2010)

cpr said:


> I have an Earthquake post hole auger. Tecumseh engine. Works ok. That's as ringing of an endorsement as I'll give.



my brother has an auger that we have used to place literally thousands of pine trees with nary a hitch. the only problem is that recently the recoil does not rewind all of the way. probably a spring replacement would get it back to 100%, but it starts everytime and the cord only hangs a few inches. not that any of this reflects on the quality of the chainsaw. the auger was bought in '94 and has the tecumseh engine.


----------



## eyolf (Jul 26, 2010)

Your Viper-engined Earthquake saw is made/imported by Ardisam, inc. They are available in a couple of sizes, and these little engines are also being installed in a few other products.

They amount to a low-tech string-trimmer engine. I don't know this for a fact, but I believe that some of the little pocket-rocket replacement engines are the same. Maybe good news if you're in that market: when the Ardisma saws don't sell, a liquidator like Harbor freight or Cummins will blow them out at $40, and buyers can take them apart and get another few miles out their pit bikes.

The price (IIRC, about $160) seems attractive, but like all things, you get what you pay for. I will accept that there is a market...the folks that buy one, use it a few times then let it gather dust before unceremoniously dropping it in the trash can...but I doubt there are many of those buyers here.


----------



## cpr (Jul 26, 2010)

nmurph said:


> my brother has an auger that we have used to place literally thousands of pine trees with nary a hitch. the only problem is that recently the recoil does not rewind all of the way. probably a spring replacement would get it back to 100%, but it starts everytime and the cord only hangs a few inches. not that any of this reflects on the quality of the chainsaw. the auger was bought in '94 and has the tecumseh engine.



Agreed, it works well enough and usually starts without much protest. Power is decent for one man operation, but with 2 guys I wish it had more oomph.


----------



## stevenk87 (Feb 19, 2013)

*earthquake saws*

I bought the 38cc earthquake saw. It's cold natured but when it warms up it runs and cuts like a champ. I throws big wood shavings. I have only had it for a week but so far I like it but it's no stihl or husky It doesn't have the power like they do. I have a husqvarna 235 e-series that is only 34cc and it has a lot more power than the earthquake. I got my eqrthquake on sale for $100 at sears.


----------



## Chris-PA (Feb 19, 2013)

stevenk87 said:


> I bought the 38cc earthquake saw. It's cold natured but when it warms up it runs and cuts like a champ. I throws big wood shavings. I have only had it for a week but so far I like it but it's no stihl or husky It doesn't have the power like they do. I have a husqvarna 235 e-series that is only 34cc and it has a lot more power than the earthquake. I got my eqrthquake on sale for $100 at sears.


Welcome! Several of us have them as well. Mine is ported and the muffler is opened up and runs very well. Here is a thread you may find interesting - there is some actual info in there along with all the BS! http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/214984.htm

The saw is a Zenoah/RedMax G3800 design made in China, but the exhaust port has been made smaller and the muffler is a catalytic converter - I assume to meet emissions requirements. With those things corrected it runs very well. The plastic parts have a bit of flashing and the castings are not a nice as the ones made by Zenoah, but you can clean some of that up easily if you wish.


----------



## WillBrayJr (Feb 19, 2013)

eyolf said:


> The price (IIRC, about $160) seems attractive, but like all things, you get what you pay for.



That's not always true.


----------



## D&B Mack (Feb 19, 2013)

WillBrayJr said:


> That's not always true.



Sadly, it typically only works one way. If you buy cheap, you get cheap. But sometimes you buy quality, get junk.


----------



## TreeTangler (Feb 19, 2013)

Zombiechopper said:


> mine is a "viper" brand engine.
> 
> never heard of it? nobody has....



Hey Zombie, not bashing you on this but it deserves you to take another look. Viper brand two stroke engines are fast becoming the most popular branded engine in many things. Eskimo uses them in their ice augers, many chainsaws use them in the cheaper category, a lot of pocket rockets, and on and on. They really aren't bad. They perform well for the money and expected use.


----------



## Streblerm (Feb 19, 2013)

stevenk87 said:


> I bought the 38cc earthquake saw. It's cold natured but when it warms up it runs and cuts like a champ. I throws big wood shavings. I have only had it for a week but so far I like it but it's no stihl or husky It doesn't have the power like they do. I have a husqvarna 235 e-series that is only 34cc and it has a lot more power than the earthquake. I got my eqrthquake on sale for $100 at sears.



Welcome to the site. I will direct you to this thread if you want some tips on getting your earthquake running like a champ. http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/214984.htm its kind of long but there's some good info between the BS. I also have a couple of earthquake saws and I suspect from your description of being cold natured that the low screw needs richened up a bit. The high side may need leaned out a bit and opening up the muffler outlet will make a big difference in how it runs.


----------



## H 2 H (Feb 19, 2013)

This summer I'm going to try and blow up a 38 cc Earthquake saw by running it the normal way you use a chain saw it only has a few tanks thru it now but it sure runs strong now in no means does it run with my Stihl's and other brands I do have 

It does have some simple mod's to it and it sure woke up after those mod's


----------



## o8f150 (Feb 19, 2013)

H 2 H said:


> This summer I'm going to try and blow up a 38 cc Earthquake saw by running it the normal way you use a chain saw it only has a few tanks thru it now but it sure runs strong now in no means does it run with my Stihl's and other brands I do have
> 
> It does have some simple mod's to it and it sure woke up after those mod's



i tired to blow mine up yesterday quartering up some big oak rounds,, dang thing just kept going


----------



## Jackbnimble (Aug 26, 2017)

Back in the day before people could write or speak, "made in Japan" was a phrase used to ridicule the quality of anything. It was an insult, derogatory and used frequently. When Japan first began making inroads into our enormously profitable and powerful domestic automobile business, that term was often used to steer people away from that absolute "crap." 

Reminiscent of the construction of the first intercontinental railroad. "Despite the concerns expressed by Charles Crocker, one of the "big four" and a general contractor, that the Chinese were too small in stature, standing at about 58 inches, weighing about 120 pounds, and lacking previous experience with railroad work, they decided to try them anyway. After the first few days of trial with a few workers, with noticeably positive results, Crocker decided to hire as many as he could..."


----------



## grack (Aug 26, 2017)

Hey a 4+ year old thread lol
I still service earthquakes and blue max saw's and there are countless versions with different plastics now.
The new craftsman saw's are chinese as well.
Looks like the china saw's are here to stay.


----------



## Jackbnimble (Aug 26, 2017)

Mankind has a long-lasting built-in capacity for seeing things as they aren't. Whichever boobs happen to be in positions of power over others at a particular moment, we have a tendency to misperceive and deny their strengths and value.


----------



## kevin j (Aug 26, 2017)

D&B Mack said:


> Sadly, it typically only works one way. If you buy cheap, you get cheap. But sometimes you buy quality, get junk.




you don't always get what you pay for, but you rarely get what you don't pay for


----------

